# Bassist available



## Buffalo. (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey, I'm a bassist from brampton and have been playing for about 5 years now. I'm 19 and looking to hook up with a band. My influences include: Thrice, Rise Against, Billy Talent, Green Day, Dropkick Murphy's, Offspring, thursday just to name a few. I do have transportation and decent jamming gear. If your in the general area and are interested drop me a line at 
[email protected]

thanks
Buffalo


----------

